# Project Stumpbroke How I do it



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 23, 2012)

Thought a few of ya's might want a lil more in depth look at how I port a saw. I'll be using my current project a Stihl MS460 to illustrate. Feel free to ask ?'s. I'll do my best to answer. I do want to add this is not the only way to do it, just the way I do it.

Just a run of the mill well used MS460 with a couple of new parts to go with it.






Normal grit & grime from being used for it's intended purpose. 





The first step is to get everything as clean as possible. I have a parts washer outside the shack that the saws take a bath in.


----------



## jhutton (Jul 23, 2012)

Stump, you must have one hellva solution in the parts washer...that stuff cleans! mind sharing the mixing ratio and contents.Looks like gloves need to be worn with face shield.....Later Jody


----------



## Freehand (Jul 23, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 24, 2012)

jhutton said:


> Stump, you must have one hellva solution in the parts washer...that stuff cleans! mind sharing the mixing ratio and contents.Looks like gloves need to be worn with face shield.....Later Jody



Yea... How much just to clean the saw??? I got this really nasty thing...
Well...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 24, 2012)

jhutton said:


> Stump, you must have one hellva solution in the parts washer...that stuff cleans! mind sharing the mixing ratio and contents.Looks like gloves need to be worn with face shield.....Later Jody



It's just parts cleaner from the local hardware store. I think it's just mineral spirits. I just use a brush & some elbow grease to get em clean. I usually wear gloves, but sometimes I don't. It's not all that harsh.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 24, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yea... How much just to clean the saw??? I got this really nasty thing...
> Well...:msp_sneaky:



Some stuff can't be washed away..........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## parrisw (Jul 24, 2012)

Don't mind me just here for the show.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 24, 2012)

I didn't think about doin a thread like this till after I already machined the cyl :bang:so these pics are a 562xp cyl. 

Cuttin the squish band





turning down the base.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet! I love "how to" threads :biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 24, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Don't mind me just here for the show.



Hope you got plenty of dollar bills:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
Poll dancing class is next


----------



## parrisw (Jul 24, 2012)

Can you show me a pic of your tool?










I mean, your cutter tool.


----------



## parrisw (Jul 24, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Hope you got plenty of dollar bills:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> Poll dancing class is next



Time to break out the Monopoly money!!!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 24, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Can you show me a pic of your tool?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least buy me lunch first.


I'll be getting to it.


parrisw said:


> Time to break out the Monopoly money!!!!!



Just don't be tryin to stuff the houses & hotels down my thong. The shoe maybe.......


----------



## mweba (Jul 24, 2012)

What's that long thing stuck in the bore?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 24, 2012)

After I get the machining done I install the piston & cyl and set up the degree wheel to start marking out how much I need to take off the ports to get them where I want. I start with the ex, then the upper transfers, and on to the intake. I turn the degree wheel to the number I want then I make a mark on the piston for the intake & exhaust thenmeasure from the edge to the line to give me the amount of material to remove from the port. on the transfers I have to make a mark at where the port is before grinding & then turn the wheel to the desired degree & make another mark. I hope that all makes sence.:msp_confused:

Here's the ex side of the piston with the marks. The top one is how much I need to remove from the roof of the ex port. The middle mark is the Upper transfer mark. It lined up with the top of the second ring groove when the top of the piston was even with the trans port.
The bottom mark is how much of the skirt is below the ex port @ TDC.





The intake side is done the same way as the ex. I set the wheel to the degree I want it at & make a mark on the skirt. The upper mark is just a reference to where top of the intake port is on the piston @ BDC.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 24, 2012)

mweba said:


> What's that long thing stuck in the bore?



The red thing??


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 24, 2012)

Now I'm ready to lay the cyl out. Are the tools I use for that





Here's the intake side lay'd out. I use the piston as a straight edge for the horizontal marks & the little square for the vertical ones.





On the transfers I use the piston ring for a straight edge on the horizontal marks.










I also use the ring for the top of the ex port





the ex flange just gets a straight edge mark & I eyeball the radius's


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 24, 2012)

For the next step I'll be using these tools, 1/4" die grinder with a 5/16" round nose bur, and a bit of oil to keep the bit lubed from time to time.





I start out on the outside of the ex port to open it up first. 






Then I move to the inside of the port





I then move back to the outside to blend it all together. This is what the ex port looks like roughed out.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 24, 2012)

Thought I'd throw in a pick of my little vise with plastic jaw inserts.





Time to move onto the intake side. I start on it from the inside.





Then on to the outside





All roughed out with the same bur that I used on the ex.





I've learned from experience that you have to be careful with the clutch side on some of the stihls since the port is angled. You can go right through the side where I've got the arrow & line on the base of the boot flange. I've had to weld a couple of holes up before, but it's been a while since I've had to do that. Live & learn.


----------



## R DeLawter (Jul 24, 2012)

Excellent clear pictures and a nice job of explaining things.
Thanks


----------



## deye223 (Jul 24, 2012)

mweba said:


> What's that long thing stuck in the bore?



if it's red i'd say a boring bar


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice work, rep sent.:msp_smile:


----------



## Jim Timber (Jul 24, 2012)

What compression ratio do you bump these up to?


----------



## imagineero (Jul 24, 2012)

Rep sent (don't do that very often!) and subscribing. Best pics I've ever seen on porting, really felt like I was there. Thanks for sharing your knowledge!

Shaun


----------



## sefh3 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to post this. A few questions. Can you acheive close to the same gains without lower the cylinder base? Also, what kind of bit are you using.


----------



## ptjeep (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice pics stumpy, I enjoy the step by step shots. I got a question, I've used a ring to make my horizontal marks before but never used a piston. Do you care to explain how you hold, measure, and mark using a piston?


----------



## imagineero (Jul 24, 2012)

sefh3 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post this. A few questions. Can you acheive close to the same gains without lower the cylinder base? Also, what kind of bit are you using.



That's a pretty standard tungsten carbide die grinder bit, 6mm by the look. If you find a good tool shop they usually have a small case full of them, you get what you pay for and the good ones aren't cheap. Last a long time though, especially on aluminum. They have about a dozen shapes usually, that one's called a 'Round Cyllinder'. it's one of the more useful shapes. The square ended cylinders are prone to gouging, the elyptical ones are difficult to get a flat edge from, spheres are pretty concentrated and triangles are just plain weird to keep under control.

Shaun


----------



## Bluefish (Jul 24, 2012)

I love reading about all the porting jobs but have never really understood what was going on. This explanatory thread has made a light bulb go on in my mind. This site is awesome and you are not just an artist and technician Stumpy, you are now also a teacher. Thank you very much for this thread, I think it will be referred to by many for a long time. Russ


----------



## mweba (Jul 24, 2012)

deye223 said:


> if it's red i'd say a boring bar



Was just poking fun :msp_wink:


----------



## deye223 (Jul 24, 2012)

mweba said:


> Was just poking fun :msp_wink:



you dirty old man you :haha:


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jul 24, 2012)

SUB scribing. excellent post stump. lots of grass 

(muchos gracias)


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 24, 2012)

Good stuff Strumpet. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Isna (Jul 24, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## jasper89 (Jul 24, 2012)

This is great stuff. Very interesting and thank you for taking the time to post!


----------



## sunfish (Jul 24, 2012)

Well done Stump! So far...

Thanks for this!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 24, 2012)

sefh3 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post this. A few questions. Can you acheive close to the same gains without lower the cylinder base? Also, what kind of bit are you using.


Yes, you can get respectable gains without all the machine work. 
The bit is a 5/16" x 1/4'' carbid, round nosed cylinder. 



ptjeep said:


> Nice pics stumpy, I enjoy the step by step shots. I got a question, I've used a ring to make my horizontal marks before but never used a piston. Do you care to explain how you hold, measure, and mark using a piston?



I slide the piston in upside down with the crown facing the the bottom of the cyl. I clamp the cyl in the vice horizontally so the piston doesn't move. Then I set my caliper to the desired measurement & push the piston in the bore with the depth gauge "stick" on the caliper. I have to hold the piston in place with my finger through one of the ports & then make a mark. I'll try to get a pic of this in a bit.


----------



## milkman (Jul 24, 2012)

You're tempting me again, nice explanation and pics, looks like you remove a lot of meat. Are those pics of the finished porting, or do you polish them up after grinding, or is there a need to polish? These picture threads are getting right up there with my other picture sites.


----------



## cheeves (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks Stumpy!! Really appreciate your taking the time to show an old wood cutter how to get more out of these amazing machines!! This Thread is Bookmarked!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll be out in & out for a while today. So bear with me.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, you can get respectable gains without all the machine work. 
The bit is a 5/16" x 1/4'' carbid, round nosed cylinder. 

Those carbide bur bits are awesome! And they come in all shapes and sizes. And your oil trick works good too...
This is the tapered type.


----------



## imagineero (Jul 24, 2012)

I know there's a bit of fear in posting a thread like this that you worry you're going to lose business. There's always some fear that if people can see what you do, they'd be able to do it themselves and wouldnt need you. It's like the old way that mason's used to cutain off the work area so that people couldn't see the work area of the master. I feel a little the same way myself as a tree climber when customers want to watch and video the way I trim their trees and ask lots of questions. But you forget that as an expert, things that are easy for you are difficult for others!

The real truth, is that mastery cant be learnt by observing, and is worth paying for. It's like the quote frmo one of the mods here on AS; 

"Until it is demonstrated, one forgets the really great difference between the merely competent amateur and the very expert professional." 

There's nothing about watching me climb a tree that will teach a layman how to climb a tree, let alone the knowledge of how to trim it and make cuts properly, or the cost of the equipment involved to do the work. For that reason, I give pretty freely of my knowledge because it lets customers see what they are paying for, and in most cases makes them realise it was worth the money. Giving them an understanding of what they are getting increases the chances they will get me back again or reccommend me to their friends. Otherwise, they'd be thinking I do just the same thing as what they do. Once they understand the difference between what they do, and what I do, they can see the value in it. They are only going to trim their trees once, when will they practice? How many trees do they need to do to be as good as I am? Then they learn of the thousands of dollars of investment needed for climbing equipment and saws....

As a layman when it comes to porting, I know there's no way that I'm ever going to port as good as a pro. For starters, I don't own a lathe, or any of the gear needed to do porting. Getting my saws worked on is a one time investment that pays back over the life of the saw, but if I got it wrong I'd be looking at $$. I own a dozen saws, but my business is tree work, not porting. I could probably hack my way through a port job, but getting that last little bit out of a saw is something that needs a guy who is familiar with the intimate workings of each saw which only comes with experience. Certainly something worth paying for! Still nice to see someone showing the details of a pro job though... 

Shaun


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 24, 2012)

imagineero said:


> I know there's a bit of fear in posting a thread like this that you worry you're going to lose business. There's always some fear that if people can see what you do, they'd be able to do it themselves and wouldnt need you. It's like the old way that mason's used to cutain off the work area so that people couldn't see the work area of the master. I feel a little the same way myself as a tree climber when customers want to watch and video the way I trim their trees and ask lots of questions. But you forget that as an expert, things that are easy for you are difficult for others!
> 
> The real truth, is that mastery cant be learnt by observing, and is worth paying for. It's like the quote frmo one of the mods here on AS;
> 
> ...



Good post.....

I've taken some heat in the past for "showing too much". Oh well..... :msp_sneaky:

I feel like just seeing is a lot different then doing.......without experience some knowledge is useless. What Stumpy is doing here is actually good for his business. It gives people confidence that he knows what he's doing.


----------



## mweba (Jul 24, 2012)

I tend to use the 1/4" round tip the most. Find it easier to control and avoid "bounce"


----------



## deye223 (Jul 24, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Good post.....
> 
> without experience some knowledge is useless.
> 
> yes a little bit of knowledge is more dangerous than too much:crazy1:


----------



## husqyfan (Jul 24, 2012)

*Porting demonstration*

This is a great thread, thanks for all the photos. I have a question: how does cutting a squish band differ from from just cutting the base of the jug? Given both instances you end up with .020 squish. Why is one way better?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 24, 2012)

husqyfan said:


> This is a great thread, thanks for all the photos. I have a question: how does cutting a squish band differ from from just cutting the base of the jug? Given both instances you end up with .020 squish. Why is one way better?



You can get the ports to open and close when you want to by cutting the squish band and base and dropping the jug down .050.
You can also make the squish band larger, more precise, and get your combustion chamber to the size desired...


----------



## husqyfan (Jul 24, 2012)

*Band cut*

So is the squish band cut at an angle or is cut so it is parallel to the piston crown? I can see it being alot more precise than factory, that's for sure.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 24, 2012)

husqyfan said:


> So is the squish band cut at an angle or is cut so it is parallel to the piston crown? I can see it being alot more precise than factory, that's for sure.



Some cut flat and some cut a slight angle.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 24, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Good post.....
> 
> I've taken some heat in the past for "showing too much". Oh well..... :msp_sneaky:
> 
> I feel like just seeing is a lot different then doing.......without experience some knowledge is useless. What Stumpy is doing here is actually good for his business. It gives people confidence that he knows what he's doing.



Your threads are the reason you got all of my business. I work hard for what money I have, and I want to know what it is spent on. I dont care for the "secret builders" and they will never get any business from me. I think $250 is a reasonable price to pay for the experience that comes from an experienced builder. It is money well spent. I have no interest in taking a saw apart or learning to port- what I enjoy is running the hell out of them and gathering my firewood.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jul 24, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> I think $250 is a reasonable price to pay for the experience that comes from an experienced builder.



I agree, I was lucky enough to have tree monkey within 2 hours of me....he has 20+ years experience in building


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 24, 2012)

imagineero said:


> I know there's a bit of fear in posting a thread like this that you worry you're going to lose business. There's always some fear that if people can see what you do, they'd be able to do it themselves and wouldnt need you. It's like the old way that mason's used to cutain off the work area so that people couldn't see the work area of the master. I feel a little the same way myself as a tree climber when customers want to watch and video the way I trim their trees and ask lots of questions. But you forget that as an expert, things that are easy for you are difficult for others!
> 
> The real truth, is that mastery cant be learnt by observing, and is worth paying for. It's like the quote frmo one of the mods here on AS;
> 
> ...



Very well put. I did ave some reservations on doing this, but figured it wouldn't hurt anything. If somebody thinks my work is good enough to copy then thats just another complement.
My main objective was to show that it can be done without a bunch of High dollar equipment. Nothing against anybody useing the "fancy" stuff.



Mastermind said:


> Good post.....
> 
> I've taken some heat in the past for "showing too much". Oh well..... :msp_sneaky:
> 
> I feel like just seeing is a lot different then doing.......without experience some knowledge is useless. What Stumpy is doing here is actually good for his business. It gives people confidence that he knows what he's doing.


 
Thanks Randy, I've also been known to show to much, just not on the saws.



mweba said:


> I tend to use the 1/4" round tip the most. Find it easier to control and avoid "bounce"



I'll be replacing the 5/16 with a 1/4 wen I need a new one.



husqyfan said:


> This is a great thread, thanks for all the photos. I have a question: how does cutting a squish band differ from from just cutting the base of the jug? Given both instances you end up with .020 squish. Why is one way better?



It gives you a smaller combustion chamber wich will net you more compression tan just lowering the jug. I also have more room to set the port timing where I want it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 24, 2012)

Jim Timber said:


> What compression ratio do you bump these up to?


I haven't figured the actual ratio. 
The last 046 I built was blowin 215psi after the first tank of fuel.



husqyfan said:


> So is the squish band cut at an angle or is cut so it is parallel to the piston crown? I can see it being alot more precise than factory, that's for sure.



I cut mine flat.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 24, 2012)

Somebody asked about how I use the piston to mark with.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 24, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Good post.....
> 
> I've taken some heat in the past for "showing too much". Oh well..... :msp_sneaky:
> 
> I feel like just seeing is a lot different then doing.......without experience some knowledge is useless. What Stumpy is doing here is actually good for his business. It gives people confidence that he knows what he's doing.


You port saws now Randy ? If they are half as good as your ported pies then I'm sending you three


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 24, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Somebody asked about how I use the piston to mark with.



Aaahhh... I see you use the work saw collector method of modification... You're poking it with a stick a little...
But that's a lot fancier stick than Stephen uses... 
:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 24, 2012)

I think I left off at the intake port. So the next thing I do is the lower transfers.
I used the same 5/16 bit for these too. I don't do any other finishing to them. 










I use smaller bits on other saws that have the Quad Port setup.


----------



## Nitroman (Jul 24, 2012)

husqyfan said:


> So is the squish band cut at an angle or is cut so it is parallel to the piston crown? I can see it being alot more precise than factory, that's for sure.



There are two books that have been published on 2-stroke performance. Both were written in the '60s or '70's I believe, but the theories regarding the combustion chamber design and squish are perfectly applicable to today. They are expensive books, but well worth reading. I have both somewhere in storage. I wish I could remember title but with diligent searching on here you should be able to find them. If your search-fu is strong, you could also find on Google.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 24, 2012)

Now to move onto the upper transfers. This cyl as the dual port tranfsers meaning that it has a total of two transfer ports, one on each side of the cyl. The quadport saw are a lil more tricky to get in there since the ports are smaller & there are 4 of them, two on each side.

I use a pencil grinder to work on them. These grinding stones seem to work the best for me.





I hold the grinder at a slight angle to work them over.





This takes practice to get it right, but the results are nice.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 24, 2012)

Now that the ports are rouged in I use a 120grit flapper on the pencil grinder to go around the edges of the ports to smooth them up for the next step.






After I smooth them up I clean the cyl up & bolt it back onto the case to double check the timing #'s. I had to go a lil further with the transfers to get them right. This is why I don't bevel the edges yet.


----------



## watsonr (Jul 24, 2012)

Where do you draw the vertical line to mark the edge of the piston skirt?

use the piston to draw the upper and lower line of the ports opening on top and bottom. Trace the opening onto the piston and then measure the distance from the left and right edge of the port to the edge of the skirt and then draw the vertical line using the measurement into the cylinder wall staying a minimum .100 from the edge....


----------



## wendell (Jul 24, 2012)

deye223 said:


> you dirty old man you



I despise every post you make because on every post, the girl in your avatar still hasn't moved her arm. :msp_angry:


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 24, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> I despise every post you make because on every post, the girl in your avatar still hasn't moved her arm. :msp_angry:



while I've never been accused of being "politically correct" that's got to be the "homeliest" girl I've ever seen. Pardon me for being too frank...:msp_scared:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 24, 2012)

Now that I've got the ports roughed out & they are where I want them i bevel the edge of the ports with this critter. It's just a stone that I've profiled to have a bevel on both sides. 






Ex port bevel





Trans bevel





On the intake I just barely bevel the top edge since the ring does peak out when it's @BDC.
The rest of the intake doesn't really need a whole lot of beveling since all it does is seal up against the skirt.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 24, 2012)

This thread rocks


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 24, 2012)

Once I get all the ports beveled the way I want I move on to the finish work on the intake & exhaust ports. For that I use a drill & a piece of sandpaper wrapped around a piece of chain file.






I start out with 220 on the IN & EX ports. Then I continue wit 400 & 800 on the ex port to get it nice & smooth. While I'm sanding I spray some WD40 on it to keep the paper from loading up.

Ex after 220 grit





Finished with 800 grit


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 24, 2012)

Now the cyl is done except for a final trip through the ultra sonic cleaner. Time to move on to the piston. I don't do a bunch to the windowed pistons just open up the windows & profile the bars to help flow. It also lightens it up a bit. This Meteor piston started out 5 grams heavier than the stock one. I weighed both of them with the pins since the Meteor pin is heavier also. I removed enough material to get it to the same weight as the OEM 93 grams with pin.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jul 24, 2012)

Whats used to clean the flash from the piston and clean the windows? 
My hat is off to ya......:cowboy:


----------



## wendell (Jul 24, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Whats used to clean the flash from the piston and clean the windows?
> My hat is off to ya......:cowboy:



I believe he said he tosses it in the USC.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Jul 24, 2012)

Pretty cool thread Stump


----------



## garyischofield (Jul 24, 2012)

*very impressive*

Impressive work,impressive thread.I appreciate the effort to show us your work.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2012)

I almost forgot to add one of the most important parts of a build. Making sure the piston will fit in the hole.:hmm3grin2orange:
I've got a dial bore gauge that I use to check the diameter of the bore and I use an outside micrometer to check the dia of the piston skirt. I like to have around .002" skirt clearance. I also measure the piston just above the top ring and I look for .008"-.010" there.











I also check the ring end gap. These are @.010"





I slide the ring down in the bore just about half way between the top & the ex port to take my measurement.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2012)

Another thing I usually do to a saw is advance the timing a bit. This saw has a removable key that I clamp in a pair of vise grips & use a cutoff wheel to remove about half of the key that stick up above the crank. This gets me +10* over stock timing which seems to help.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Whats used to clean the flash from the piston and clean the windows?
> My hat is off to ya......:cowboy:



I use a small double cut tree burr for the pistons.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2012)

Last but not least is the muffler. Unfortunately I don't make shrouds for most of the Stihls. I open up the existing outlet (if you wanna call it that). awfully small hole to breath out of.:bang:





A before pic of the baffle.





Here I've cut away most of the baffle & port matching it to the ex port.





I open the side up as far as I can & also open up the hole that holds the screen.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2012)

And when I put all that together I get something like this.
[video=youtube_share;tn1fu_fduqo]http://youtu.be/tn1fu_fduqo[/video]


----------



## DavdH (Jul 25, 2012)

Alls' I need now is a chicken coop and several hundred dollars worth of tools I don't have a clue about and I can make you rich fixxin' my mistakes, on second thought maybe I'll just let you do then to start with. Great info, interesting but you are safe from me ever trying to compete, not much consolation I know, great info thanks.


----------



## Nardoo (Jul 25, 2012)

Great stuff sir, it is a pleasure to see an artist talk about his work! And rep sent.

Al.


----------



## splitpost (Jul 25, 2012)

outstanding thread ,thanks for sharing


----------



## benp (Jul 25, 2012)

splitpost said:


> outstanding thread ,thanks for sharing



I agree 150%

Thank you for sharing this Stumpy!!!!


----------



## garyischofield (Jul 25, 2012)

*don't judge a book*

Stumpy,I see you in a different light.What's next for you a beret and ear surgery?I think that snipe by Randy was most unfortunate,"Strumpet?":msp_wink:


----------



## Toad22t (Jul 25, 2012)

:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Toad22t (Jul 25, 2012)

Now for the ex side of the exhaust port and also for the muffler could you use your gasket for a reference? I think I've read that some where or do you go bigger then that?


----------



## Graham99 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi Stumpy from downunder.

Thank you for this thread, I have been studying porting, and I am thinking of using my 4620 as a test mule. The reason is that if I screw it up I wont care too much.

One area that I am still getting to grips with is the timing numbers. How are you determining what the timing numbers should be, and what are you looking for in those timing numbers. If you are porting for torque, what would you do to the ports.

Thank you again.

Regards
Graham


----------



## deye223 (Jul 25, 2012)

wendell said:


> I despise every post you make because on every post, the girl in your avatar still hasn't moved her arm. :msp_angry:



wish i new how to do photo shop. and what about this sorry for the derail







ps great thread stumpy


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice job Stumpy. I don't think there are any other hillbillys in any other chicken coops that could pull it off. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2012)

garyischofield said:


> Stumpy,I see you in a different light.What's next for you a beret and ear surgery?I think that snipe by Randy was most unfortunate,"Strumpet?":msp_wink:



HA HA, I've been called that by other members too. It's pretty bad when your nickname has nicknames. 



Toad22t said:


> Now for the ex side of the exhaust port and also for the muffler could you use your gasket for a reference? I think I've read that some where or do you go bigger then that?



I go way bigger than the ex port & dont use a gasket. You can see from the pics of the ex outlet that it's significantly bigger. I use permatex ultrablack to seal it up. 



Graham99 said:


> Hi Stumpy from downunder.
> 
> Thank you for this thread, I have been studying porting, and I am thinking of using my 4620 as a test mule. The reason is that if I screw it up I wont care too much.
> 
> ...



This my friend, is what takes time to figure out what is the best, I'm still tryin different timing #'s all the time to see what they do. I useually start out finding out what the stock #'s are and adjust from there. There is no set #'s that I go by. I concentrate mainly on the intake & transfers. But those depend on case volume, carb size, ect, ect. FOr torque you need to have the combustion or power cycle happening for as long as possible.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2012)

For those of you that refer to me as an artist, i don't feel that way. I just love doin what I do. Hot rodding is in my blood & chainsaws are much cheaper to deal with that trucks & cars. I can afford to blow a saw up pushing the edge. But I guess if you insist on calling me an artist..........................................................................


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2012)

deye223 said:


> wish i new how to do photo shop. and what about this sorry for the derail
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is a quotable post.


----------



## deye223 (Jul 25, 2012)

now thats art


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jul 25, 2012)

 wendell  said:


> I despise every post you make because on every post, the girl in your avatar still hasn't moved her arm. :msp_angry:



what? you missed it? she did indeed move her arm. even had a sign saying something like "this is for you wendell". you must've just missed it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's all the specs on the build.


----------



## Freehand (Jul 25, 2012)

Idles at twenty eight thousand? Dang.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 25, 2012)

Great numbers. That'll make someone a great runner.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 25, 2012)

great thread , do you ever do anything to pistons during the builds ?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2012)

Freehand said:


> Idles at twenty eight thousand? Dang.


MAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yep it screems @ idle, pull the trigger & it slows down enough to cut.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


blsnelling said:


> Great numbers. That'll make someone a great runner.



Tanks Brad, it pull real nice.:msp_wink:


trx250r180 said:


> great thread , do you ever do anything to pistons during the builds ?



Usually just a little bit of profiling or lightening. I don't do popups unless it's a clamshell.


----------



## ChipMonger (Jul 25, 2012)

Can this thread be made into a sticky? 



i think its a great thread for people who are interested in porting but havent done it to wrap there head around in order to understand what happens to a saw when it gets ported. Obviously there can be variations of any aspect depending on builder, but Stumpys thread is deff deserving of being made a sticky.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2012)

ChipMonger said:


> Can this thread be made into a sticky?
> 
> 
> 
> i think its a great thread for people who are interested in porting but havent done it to wrap there head around in order to understand what happens to a saw when it gets ported. Obviously there can be variations of any aspect depending on builder, but Stumpys thread is deff deserving of being made a sticky.



I guess I could make it a sticky, but not sure if it belongs or not. Maybee Brad should start a poll on if this thread should be a sticky or not.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Isna (Jul 25, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I guess I could make it a sticky, but not sure if it belongs or not. Maybee Brad should start a poll on if this thread should be a sticky or not.:msp_biggrin:



I vote yes. Let's have a "what porting is about" sticky.
this is the best porting thread I've seen so far.
BTW: this thread might lead me to (finally) try porting one of my saws I don't care messing up. Nevertheless, if I wish to port one of my good worksaws, I could only trust a real professional to do the job. Rep sent!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 25, 2012)

deye223 said:


> wish i new how to do photo shop. and what about this sorry for the derail
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A few more of there should help make it sticky.


----------



## Zale (Jul 25, 2012)

Very informative thread Stumpy. I'll stick to climbing but it gives me a better sense of what you do.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> A few more of there should help make it sticky.



Wrong kind of sticky:msp_biggrin:.


----------



## Freehand (Jul 25, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> A few more of there should help make it sticky.



More like the ban bus to banville. 





Stumpys Customs said:


> Wrong kind of sticky:msp_biggrin:.



Oh no he didn't. :msp_biggrin:












Ya, porting sticky. Nice thread boss.


----------



## little possum (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you Stumpy! Hitcha with a little rep. Well deserved, and it cleared up a few ?s for me


----------



## bluesportster02 (Jul 25, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I guess I could make it a sticky, but not sure if it belongs or not. Maybee Brad should start a poll on if this thread should be a sticky or not.:msp_biggrin:



i vote yes


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2012)

bluesportster02 said:


> i vote yes



I might wait a few days till it starts to die out the sticky it. :msp_wink:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 25, 2012)

Yo Stumpman. How much gain do you usually get from advancing the ignition timing? Is it just certain saws you advance or can they all benefit from it? 

This thread is awesome man. Makes me want to grind some jugs also. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Yo Stumpman. How much gain do you usually get from advancing the ignition timing? Is it just certain saws you advance or can they all benefit from it?
> 
> This thread is awesome man. Makes me want to grind some jugs also. :msp_w00t:



Never really measure any gains from advancing the timing, but it's something you can feel & see with the tach. Pretty much all of the saws get some advancing.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Jul 25, 2012)

evening stump


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jul 25, 2012)

Cool beans brotha.

So you just shave the key and turn the flywheel a little?

How much would you need to shave the key to get 10 degrees?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2012)

plumbcrazyjr said:


> evening stump



Sup RED. How you been??


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Cool beans brotha.
> 
> So you just shave the key and turn the flywheel a little?
> 
> How much would you need to shave the key to get 10 degrees?



About half the key width.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2012)

plumbcrazyjr said:


> evening stump



Sup Eric???


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 25, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Sup Eric???



I just got off the phone with him & he's goin to bed.


----------



## greg409 (Jul 25, 2012)

deye223 said:


> wish i new how to do photo shop. and what about this sorry for the derail
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's just not fair, even tho' my interest level is equal between the two different contents, Stumpbroke wins by having more pics.

I'll keep checking though

luck,greg


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

greg409 said:


> That's just not fair, even tho' my interest level is equal between the two different contents, Stumpbroke wins by having more pics.
> 
> I'll keep checking though
> 
> luck,greg



Are you sayin you you want a pic of me with that same pose & outfit?????:msp_confused:


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Jul 26, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Are you sayin you you want a pic of me with that same pose & outfit?????:msp_confused:



Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 26, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Are you sayin you you want a pic of me with that same pose & outfit?????:msp_confused:



Some body close this thread before this Pic gets posted...


----------



## husqyfan (Jul 26, 2012)

*Advancing timing*

When you reinstall the key and wheel, you advance them in the direction they normally turn?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

husqyfan said:


> When you reinstall the key and wheel, you advance them in the direction they normally turn?



Yes.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## DanW63 (Jul 26, 2012)

*The best part is...*

..that saw is mine! After being sick as can be for the last 3 days it was a nice surprise getting an e-mail from Stumpy saying my saw is done. And then having such a great thread about it to boot.

No one mentioned the less obvious benefit from a good porting - weight reduction. I can't wait to try out my Stumpbroke 460. I plan to do a quick clip of doing a couple cuts with my stock 084 next to my Stumpbroke 460. I'll hafta change my signature now to include this saw. I suspect that when my feet are on the ground this will be my go to saw now.

My cousin works at a Stihl dealer and they have a chunk of oak 4-5ft diameter sitting on the side of their lot so folks have a place to play - err test - their their tools. They sorta got in trouble for making noise there, but he seems inclined to let me take a whack at it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

DanW63 said:


> ..that saw is mine! After being sick as can be for the last 3 days it was a nice surprise getting an e-mail from Stumpy saying my saw is done. And then having such a great thread about it to boot.
> 
> No one mentioned the less obvious benefit from a good porting - weight reduction. I can't wait to try out my Stumpbroke 460. I plan to do a quick clip of doing a couple cuts with my stock 084 next to my Stumpbroke 460. I'll hafta change my signature now to include this saw. I suspect that when my feet are on the ground this will be my go to saw now.
> 
> My cousin works at a Stihl dealer and they have a chunk of oak 4-5ft diameter sitting on the side of their lot so folks have a place to play - err test - their their tools. They sorta got in trouble for making noise there, but he seems inclined to let me take a whack at it.



I hope you enjoy it Dan. Not sure how it will do against a 084, but give it hell.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 26, 2012)

DanW63 said:


> ..that saw is mine! After being sick as can be for the last 3 days it was a nice surprise getting an e-mail from Stumpy saying my saw is done. And then having such a great thread about it to boot.
> 
> No one mentioned the less obvious benefit from a good porting - weight reduction. I can't wait to try out my Stumpbroke 460. I plan to do a quick clip of doing a couple cuts with my stock 084 next to my Stumpbroke 460. I'll hafta change my signature now to include this saw. I suspect that when my feet are on the ground this will be my go to saw now.
> 
> My cousin works at a Stihl dealer and they have a chunk of oak 4-5ft diameter sitting on the side of their lot so folks have a place to play - err test - their their tools. They sorta got in trouble for making noise there, but he seems inclined to let me take a whack at it.



I think you'll really like the throttle response of the saw...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

All cleaned up & ready to ship:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## DanW63 (Jul 26, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I hope you enjoy it Dan. Not sure how it will do against a 084, but give it hell.



I like it already. I am not expecting it to out pull the 122cc saw, but do think it should be respectable. I may toss in the 066 (after I put some new rubber on it - methinks I have vacuum leak) to keep things fair.

The way I figure it I am getting older and my hearings not improving I may as well take it easy on myself. So rather than lugging around the 084 maybe a Stumpbroke 066 is what my tired arms need. (Good thing I'm not married because I am not sure I could get a wife to buy that line of reasoning.) 

I wonder if this is in my future:
"Hi my name is Dan and I had CAD. It has been less than 24 hours since my last saw acquisition. But it doesn't count because I already owned that saw. It was "just" a necessary repair. So if ya don't count that one it has been 10 days since I last bought a saw...."

But seriously my recently acquired 084 may have to go and I may be sending my 066 to Stumpy. I think I am Stumpified.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

DanW63 said:


> I like it already. I am not expecting it to out pull the 122cc saw, but do think it should be respectable. I may toss in the 066 (after I put some new rubber on it - methinks I have vacuum leak) to keep things fair.
> 
> The way I figure it I am getting older and my hearings not improving I may as well take it easy on myself. So rather than lugging around the 084 maybe a Stumpbroke 066 is what my tired arms need. (Good thing I'm not married because I am not sure I could get a wife to buy that line of reasoning.)
> 
> ...



Had to make a slight correction


----------



## DanW63 (Jul 26, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Had to make a slight correction



LMAO My saw is Stumpbroke. Me, I'd hafta spend a lot more money on your work before I was Stumpbroke. But really, your price was very reasonable. Since you did this in depth thread I don't have to take it apart to see what all the innards look like either. Hey unless I missed it somewhere, I don't see where you mentioned what you had to do to the carb to keep it breathing as freely as the rest of the saw. (Not asking for trade secrets or anything, just noting that jets had to change to deal with all that cfm.)

So, did you get to town to get it shipped out yet? Not that I am eager or anything, but didja? Hunh, hunh - didja?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

HAHA. You're Stumpbroke & don't even know it yet.:msp_w00t:
All I done to the carb was bore out the venturie a little bit. 
The saw is on it's way back to ya.


----------



## specter29 (Jul 26, 2012)

it only takes one to start:help::wink2: I know


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's a link to the next project.
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/204481.htm


----------



## greg409 (Jul 26, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Are you sayin you you want a pic of me with that same pose & outfit?????:msp_confused:




Hecky no!

But her pic might be complete with a 345 next to her!! 

Whadaya think?

luck,greg


----------



## DanW63 (Jul 26, 2012)

specter29 said:


> it only takes one to start:help::wink2: I know



Justification 101: chainsaws are like money in the bank - just a smaller class of people whose wallets accept them as legal tender

I figure I will either a) sell my crap when I am really going to retire, b) give it to my grandson (because my daughter has no interest) or leave a gem or two buried in the shed so after my passing one of my descendants will happen across it and while searching on whatever portable electronic gizmo they have out then will discover what a Stumpbroke saw is.

This whole tree climbing and stuff (which led to CAD) was just a way for me to climb trees and have someone pay me to do it. I am one of those weekend warriors. This is what I do when I am taking time off on the weekends: (hopefully I uploaded this correctly)


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

greg409 said:


> Hecky no!
> 
> But her pic might be complete with a 345 next to her!!
> 
> ...



I love chainsaws as much as the next guy, but if it came down to it I wanna be the one layin next to her. :msp_wink:


----------



## greg409 (Jul 26, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I love chainsaws as much as the next guy, but if it came down to it I wanna be the one layin next to her. :msp_wink:



That would be acceptable, if you're fully clothed and back about 20 feet or so, nothin' personal, but she's about 1/10th your size.

Seems to me you're tryin' to hijack this thread and make it about you!!:msp_biggrin:


Respectfully,


luck,greg


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

greg409 said:


> That would be acceptable, if you're fully clothed and back about 20 feet or so, nothin' personal, but she's about 1/10th your size.
> 
> Seems to me you're tryin' to hijack this thread and make it about you!!:msp_biggrin:
> 
> ...



Point well made, She's outta my league anyways.


----------



## greg409 (Jul 26, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Point well made, She's outta my league anyways.



I dunno, have you tried "friending" her on facebook?

I'd bet if she read your 345 thread, you might need an order of protection.

Honestly, thanx for yet another cool thread, makes me want to do something with my six saws, but I'm lazy.


luck,greg


----------



## drumbum (Jul 26, 2012)

I hearby nominate Stump AS contributor of the month. EXCELLENT!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

drumbum said:


> I hearby nominate Stump AS contributor of the month. EXCELLENT!



I don't know about that.........
I'm just another squirrel trying to get a nut, and when I get a goodun I like to show it off.



















Yes, I said I like to show off my nuts.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jul 26, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I don't know about that.........
> I'm just another squirrel trying to get a nut, and when I get a goodun I like to show it off.
> 
> 
> ...



just kindly let us know when yur gonna do so so's we can all look somewhere else. thanks in advance


----------



## mt.stalker (Jul 26, 2012)

:msp_thumbsup: 

Brilliant thread by a class act . Thank you Stumpy .


----------



## greg409 (Jul 26, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I don't know about that.........
> I'm just another squirrel trying to get a nut, and when I get a goodun I like to show it off.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

mt.stalker said:


> :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> Brilliant thread by a class act . Thank you Stumpy .



Thanks and you're welcome



greg409 said:


> Stumpys Customs said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about that.........
> ...


----------



## parrisw (Jul 26, 2012)

Stumpy, I don't know that I want to see your nuts, however I wouldn't look the other way if you had a G-String on. 


Nice thread BTW, you do good work.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 26, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Stumpy, I don't know that I want to see your nuts, however I wouldn't look the other way if you had a G-String on.
> 
> 
> Nice thread BTW, you do good work.



I'm sure you wouldn't. :msp_ohmy:

Thanks buddy I about got some of this stuff figured out.:msp_confused:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 29, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 30, 2012)

The visuals are about to kill me...let's get back to the saw project! :jester:
Bring on the updated pics of the project (ehhum of the saw I mean!)


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 30, 2012)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> The visuals are about to kill me...let's get back to the saw project! :jester:
> Bring on the updated pics of the project (ehhum of the saw I mean!)



Saw project is done on my end. I guess if the owner wants to post some pics or vids he could. I've given all I got.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jul 30, 2012)

so you got another project lined up? or ongoing? curious minds want to know.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 30, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> so you got another project lined up? or ongoing? curious minds want to know.



I sure do.:msp_wink:


----------



## deye223 (Jul 30, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I sure do.:msp_wink:



well don't be shy


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 30, 2012)

deye223 said:


> well don't be shy



It's made in Sweden.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 30, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> It's made in Sweden.:msp_biggrin:



Post a link when she's ready...:msp_wink:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr (Jul 30, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> It's made in Sweden.:msp_biggrin:



YUCK!!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 30, 2012)

plumbcrazyjr said:


> YUCK!!!:msp_biggrin:



Agreed... I'm partial to the German saws myself... Like you... :msp_wink:


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Agreed... I'm partial to the German saws myself... Like you... :msp_wink:




I'd like to see ol' stump get ahold of that one- clearly from an educational standpoint.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 30, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> I'd like to see ol' stump get ahold of that one- clearly from an educational standpoint.



He may get his chance... But not sure it needs anything yet...


----------



## specter29 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> He may get his chance... But not sure it needs anything yet...



you should let him work it over so he knows what to do to my 694


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 30, 2012)

specter29 said:


> you should let him work it over so he knows what to do to my 694



See... That's the thing... I figured if he could get the 694 to out cut it, then something might need to be done...:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jul 30, 2012)

I think Hedge has the right idea


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> He may get his chance... But not sure it needs anything yet...



who said anything about need?  We 'need'.... saws dont.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 30, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> who said anything about need?  We 'need'.... saws dont.



Patience grasshopper...
:msp_wink:


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Patience grasshopper...
> :msp_wink:




is that one a 9010 or 9000? They are just such a "clean" lookin saw. Only a couple videos on the tube so if ol stumpy would do a thread.... well, you know-:msp_wink:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 30, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Agreed... I'm partial to the German saws myself... Like you... :msp_wink:



I NEED one of those. Someone should talk to Sarah, afterall it is my birthday tommorrow.


----------



## NHlocal (Jul 31, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I NEED one of those. Someone should talk to Sarah, afterall it is my birthday tommorrow.



.....Happy Birthday! .....


----------



## deye223 (Jul 31, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> It's made in Sweden.:msp_biggrin:



390xp ????????????


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 31, 2012)

deye223 said:


> 390xp ????????????



I NEED one of those also. Someone tell Sarah.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 31, 2012)

I wish it would let me like my own posts.


----------



## jammin_with_j (Jul 31, 2012)

Great Thread Stumpy


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 1, 2012)

This thread isn't STICKIED yet..:msp_biggrin::wink2:


----------



## lps8 (Aug 1, 2012)

*great read*

great thread, thanks for the info. I like to learn how to do things. Have not had time lately to work on my saw projects, as have been getting my house finished. Another do it yourself project, going on 25 months, but moved in and finishing up. 

Thanks Stumpy

Larry


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 1, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> This thread isn't STICKIED yet..:msp_biggrin::wink2:



Alright already. I'll see if I can remember how to do it.:bang:


lps8 said:


> great thread, thanks for the info. I like to learn how to do things. Have not had time lately to work on my saw projects, as have been getting my house finished. Another do it yourself project, going on 25 months, but moved in and finishing up.
> 
> Thanks Stumpy
> 
> Larry



You're welcome


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 1, 2012)

You are the man Stumpy.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 15, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You are the man Stumpy.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



The man, the legend, the stump :cool2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 16, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> The man, the legend, the stump :cool2:



I would like to think I have offered something worth leaving behind, but all I've come up with so far is a stench.


----------



## TK (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 16, 2012)

TK said:


>



That's what I'm talkin about!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## little possum (Aug 16, 2012)

Aftermath of Terrys portapot?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 16, 2012)

little possum said:


> Aftermath of Terrys portapot?



I destroyed the one at the WI GTG last weekend too....


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 16, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I destroyed the one at the WI GTG last weekend too....



You pretty much destroyed all of Wisconsin, starting at Boyds shop then you continued your stink across wisconsin tour.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 16, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> You pretty much destroyed all of Wisconsin, starting at Boyds shop then you continued your stink across wisconsin tour.



Yes I did. Just wanted Boyd & the other fellas to remember me. Lake Michigan got a dose of stump gas while We was swimming too.:fart:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 16, 2012)

I think we just made this thread more useless than it was.:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 16, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> You pretty much destroyed all of Wisconsin, starting at Boyds shop then you continued your stink across wisconsin tour.



This quote needs to go in your sig Stump...
Still laughing....
:big_smile:


----------



## wendell (Aug 16, 2012)

In breaking news, Lake Michigan has been declared a Superfund Site after a massive fish die off last weekend. All fishing has been banned and ships in the Green Bay area are reporting massive corrosion to their hulls.


----------



## wendell (Aug 16, 2012)

Stink Across Wisconsin





2012​


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 16, 2012)

:msp_crying:
Cripes my eyes are STILL watering.... And that smell. Gross I can still taste it. Where's the puking emoticon?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 16, 2012)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> :msp_crying:
> Cripes my eyes are STILL watering.... And that smell. Gross I can still taste it. Where's the puking emoticon?



Hey pot, I'm kettle.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 16, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Hey pot, I'm kettle.



Between you and Sarah in the car I didnt stand a chance.....Well I never..


----------



## Hillbilly460 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey Stumpy, where abouts are you located? I live at Wasola, In between Ava and Gainesville. Nice write up on the porting.


----------



## NHlocal (Aug 23, 2012)

imagineero said:


> I know there's a bit of fear in posting a thread like this that you worry you're going to lose business. There's always some fear that if people can see what you do, they'd be able to do it themselves and wouldnt need you. It's like the old way that mason's used to cutain off the work area so that people couldn't see the work area of the master. I feel a little the same way myself as a tree climber when customers want to watch and video the way I trim their trees and ask lots of questions. But you forget that as an expert, things that are easy for you are difficult for others!
> 
> The real truth, is that mastery cant be learnt by observing, and is worth paying for. It's like the quote frmo one of the mods here on AS;
> 
> ...





Mastermind said:


> Good post.....
> 
> I've taken some heat in the past for "showing too much". Oh well..... :msp_sneaky:
> 
> I feel like just seeing is a lot different then doing.......without experience some knowledge is useless. What Stumpy is doing here is actually good for his business. It gives people confidence that he knows what he's doing.



Finished reading the thread "a while back" but just now have the time to give a proper response. 
I've been working in a machine shop for almost 27 years. From day one I have worked in the Grind department setting up and running manual and CNC grinding machines. I had the privilege of being the "shadow" of an "old timer" (and I mean that in a completely respectful way) for a solid month. I learned a very solid foundation of "grinding fundamentals" which I continue to learn and improve on even to this day. (I've still got a WHOLE LOT to learn) I have also trained many people how to set up and run this equipment. I say all that to make the point, I understand exactly what is being said about "showing too much", "not showing too much". I show everyone I train everything they need to know(over a period of time) to set up and run the equipment, and how to "tweak" or adjust it to make it run just about perfect. Now, just because I show them does that mean they are automatically as good as I am? NO. Without the practical experience and understanding of the "tweaking, fine tuning, and adjusting" that they are doing they will never completely understand how to make the machine run close to "perfect". (Many of our tolerances need to be held within .0005 of an inch, some even closer) When I read through this thread I definitely got thinking about learning to port, but having a craftsman like Stumpy who does have an understanding and practical experience about porting saws, who am I kidding??? I'd make scrap metal out of it in no time. Showing all "his stuff" on this thread (I agree 100%) will get him more business, genius Stumpy!!!  I sure ain't the best grinder out there but I can get an I.D. or O.D. grinder to do just about anything I want it to, and as one Craftsman to another, well done Stumpy! Outstanding thread! You have my respect. 

Rep sent.....


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 23, 2012)

Hillbilly460 said:


> Hey Stumpy, where abouts are you located? I live at Wasola, In between Ava and Gainesville. Nice write up on the porting.



6 miles south of Cabool.

Thanks:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 23, 2012)

NHlocal said:


> Finished reading the thread "a while back" but just now have the time to give a proper response.
> I've been working in a machine shop for almost 27 years. From day one I have worked in the Grind department setting up and running manual and CNC grinding machines. I had the privilege of being the "shadow" of an "old timer" (and I mean that in a completely respectful way) for a solid month. I learned a very solid foundation of "grinding fundamentals" which I continue to learn and improve on even to this day. (I've still got a WHOLE LOT to learn) I have also trained many people how to set up and run this equipment. I say all that to make the point, I understand exactly what is being said about "showing too much", "not showing too much". I show everyone I train everything they need to know(over a period of time) to set up and run the equipment, and how to "tweak" or adjust it to make it run just about perfect. Now, just because I show them does that mean they are automatically as good as I am? NO. Without the practical experience and understanding of the "tweaking, fine tuning, and adjusting" that they are doing they will never completely understand how to make the machine run close to "perfect". (Many of our tolerances need to be held within .0005 of an inch, some even closer) When I read through this thread I definitely got thinking about learning to port, but having a craftsman like Stumpy who does have an understanding and practical experience about porting saws, who am I kidding??? I'd make scrap metal out of it in no time. Showing all "his stuff" on this thread (I agree 100%) will get him more business, genius Stumpy!!!  I sure ain't the best grinder out there but I can get an I.D. or O.D. grinder to do just about anything I want it to, and as one Craftsman to another, well done Stumpy! Outstanding thread! You have my respect.
> 
> Rep sent.....



Thanks for the post. To me this forum is just an extension of my shop. Any body is welcome to come by & see what I do. I do have a few things that I keep to myself though.  
I figure if somebody wants to learn bad enough to do what I do then they're gonna figure it out with or with out my help. Another thing is I do the threads to show the customer what they are actually getting. Without the pics & comments most of them would never know just what there money was spent on. 
I've made my fair share of scrap aluminum, but that's part of the game. Learn from your mistakes & do better the next time.


----------

